# Dogs and Kids, or just Dogs??



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Absolutely. No way will I EVER be ripping a human being outta my body... LOL

Dogs for me, have never wanted kids...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Step back away from the kid thoughts. ROFL THat is just too personal a decision but after having 4 step children I am so glad to be just down to the youngest one living with us now. Dogs mind so much better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I never want kids. Children annoy me with their loudness and screaming in public places LOL. 

I'll stick with animals, thanks!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Which would YOU rather have.... LOL I'm totally kidding. I'm blessed with both. And even though my little guys look like and are little goofheads I can't and don't want to imagine life without them!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I know if I had a child I'd love him/her dearly- but I know it's not for me


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I think maybe Murphy just curbed my motherly instinct for now. I think being him Mama is tiding me over for a while  

P.S. If you havent already noticed, I can't spell..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I love my dogs to death, but I cannot imagine my life without my children ( and now grandchildren). They are the light of our lives......... the hope for the future.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to have a child right now! I am just at that point in my life where I am ready. I think it will be fine with the dogs!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I would love to have a child right now! I am just at that point in my life where I am ready. I think it will be fine with the dogs!


Are you and your husband trying, Michelle??


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Are you and your husband trying, Michelle??


Yes, Ma'am! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Yes, Ma'am! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


Good luck!! I think that maybe someday I will be at that point, but Im good with the pup for now. I guess I might be a little youngs still? I think people are waiting now a days..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good luck! That's exciting for you


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

How old are you? I am will be 29 this year and my husband is going to be 30, so we are getting up there, LOL.

There is always plenty of time....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Good luck! That's exciting for you


Thank you, it is exciting, if it would just happen already, LOL:doh:


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Never had kids, I did want them when I was younger but it never happened. So, I've been very content with having dogs. I'm a firm believer in things happen for a reason so I don't question why I didn't have children. I'm happy with me Hubby and Putz Dog!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dogs and kiddos go together like peanut butter and jelly !!!!!! With 3 grandbabies ( oldest one 19 months), our dogs are in 7th heaven when they come. Of course, I've always got my eyes on them but they really do seem to have a 6th sense about the little ones. Nothing better in my mind than kids growing up with dogs !


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Congratulations on trying Michelle. I know how you feel. I have always wanted kids. Still do... but hubby doesn't. I love my furkids tho... so I'll be contented with the love they give me each day!!



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Dogs and kiddos go together like peanut butter and jelly !!!!!!


LOL that's what I told my hubby recently... that we have the dog... now we need a boy, since they are just made for each other!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Love my Children, love my Dogs.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> How old are you? I am will be 29 this year and my husband is going to be 30, so we are getting up there, LOL.
> 
> There is always plenty of time....


I will be 25 next month  so I guess I still have some time. I need to get married 1st! :doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How long have you been trying? Happens when least expected I think!

I am 27 and would never give birth- and cannot adopt. Am content without! I think if I truly wanted one I could overcome my terror of medical procedure.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> How long have you been trying? Happens when least expected I think!
> 
> I am 27 and would never give birth- and cannot adopt. Am content without! I think if I truly wanted one I could overcome my terror of medical procedure.



We have been trying for several months. I actually went to the doctors today and took a blood test.....shhhhh, LOL. I await the results tomorrow:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Yes, Ma'am! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


HOW EXCITING!!!!! Good luck to you!! (And, have fun trying..) In church last weekend I counted 8 newborns and 2 pregnant ladies...I think it's in the water here! 

My hubby and I are debating on whether or not to have a third. Our boys are old enough that if we do it we should do it soon.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> HOW EXCITING!!!!! Good luck to you!! (And, have fun trying..) In church last weekend I counted 8 newborns and 2 pregnant ladies...I think it's in the water here!
> 
> My hubby and I are debating on whether or not to have a third. Our boys are old enough that if we do it we should do it soon.


It is in the water everywhere I think, or maybe when you want one you just notice it more??

If you guys want a third, might as well go for it!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> I will be 25 next month  so I guess I still have some time. I need to get married 1st! :doh:


It'll all come when it's time. My best friend, also 31, wanted to get married and have kids so badly! She met someone, they are perfect together, got married last month and I'm sure baby will be next.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Before we had kids, my husband and I had a German Shepherd and a Great Pyrenees. They were the loves of our lives. I could not imagine loving kids more than the love we had for our furkids. 

About 5 years later, we did start our family, and had our three girls. That is when you actually start seeing things a little different. You realize that you love your pets, but that is also when you realize that that is what they are pets, and your "skinkids" are really your children. Not that we loved our pets any less, but the level of the love is different.

I firmly believe that having dogs first, is a great way of preparing to have kids.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> We have been trying for several months. I actually went to the doctors today and took a blood test.....shhhhh, LOL. I await the results tomorrow:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


A pregnancy blood test?? Michelle, run to the store and buy pregnancy test!! GO GO Go!

Or was the test to check something regarding fertility??


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Never had, or wanted, kids when I was married. Always loved dogs. Even as a little girl, I didn't like playing with dolls, but had tons of stuffed animals. Three years ago I met a beautiful little orphan (10 years old) from Russia. I adopted her the day after her 11th birthday, and we will celebrate our 3-year 'anniversary' next month. My 'little' girl is now a beautiful young lady, 5'7" tall, with the build of a model. She adores our dogs, especially our golden, Gage, who she calls her best friend. They are quite a pair. And he adores her.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Never had, or wanted, kids when I was married. Always loved dogs. Even as a little girl, I didn't like playing with dolls, but had tons of stuffed animals. Three years ago I met a beautiful little orphan (10 years old) from Russia. I adopted her the day after her 11th birthday, and we will celebrate our 3-year 'anniversary' next month. My 'little' girl is now a beautiful young lady, 5'7" tall, with the build of a model. She adores our dogs, especially our golden, Gage, who she calls her best friend. They are quite a pair. And he adores her.


TEARY....good for you!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG tomorrow- WOW!!!! Get one of those early tests


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow that is amazing- now that I would LOVE to do someday if I ever do want one!!! (adopt an older child)


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I've got both and yes, sometimes the dog behaves better than the child LOL, but I wouldn't trade either of them!! I do feel like I have two children and they each give me lots of love and joy (and frustration LOL) in their own unique ways!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> A pregnancy blood test?? Michelle, run to the store and buy pregnancy test!! GO GO Go!
> 
> Or was the test to check something regarding fertility??


My doctor says the blood test determines whether or not you are pregnant with 100% accuracy, so I opted to do that instead of wasting $20 on a store one just to have the blood test done anyway. So yes I will know tomorrow.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you late?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> My doctor says the blood test determines whether or not you are pregnant with 100% accuracy, so I opted to do that instead of wasting $20 on a store one just to have the blood test done anyway. So yes I will know tomorrow.


You are more patient than I am!! Are you feeling any different? I think you can get them pretty cheap now...way less than $20...don't know how accurate they are though. What time's your appointment tomorrow? Now I'm anxious for you!!! Does your husband have good blood lines? Is he registered? Is is OFA certified?? LOLOLOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Michelle,

Are you having any weird dreams? I knew I was pregnant (and I knew it was a girl) when I had a dream that I had delivered a litter of pink puppies. I guess it is a common dream - delivering the puppies - I don't know about the pink part.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> My doctor says the blood test determines whether or not you are pregnant with 100% accuracy, so I opted to do that instead of wasting $20 on a store one just to have the blood test done anyway. So yes I will know tomorrow.


You have such patience! I never did.:uhoh: Wal-Mart has cheapie tests you know. 5$-6$ or so. Even the dollar store has cheapos! C'mon! You're really going to tell us this and keep us in suspense???!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

By the way, they sell them at the DOLLAR STORE for people who are addicted to POAS! (peeing on a stick)... I have lots of TTC friends, they all have kids now


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Frist of all, good luck Michelle!!

Now, I have to say, I'm with Lovestofly on this one. Hubby and I got married in 1997. Always thought I'd have 2 kids by the time I was 30 and then I'd be "done."

Well, the years kept ticking by. 30 came and went. Now we're both 33 and don't feel there is anything missing from our lives. We travel, we even have a 2nd home now in FL...to use and to rent out. We had Sienna and we loved her entirely. Now we have Finley...she has big shoes to fill, but we're enjoying her. I sometimes feel like SOME of our friends with kids are miserable and totally envious of our lifestyle. It's all about what you choose.

The main thing is, Hubby and I are on the same page. We agree. It's not like one of us wants kids and the other doesn't

Kids mean good things in life and bad things too. You can't predict it. I fear all the bad things (serious illness, drugs, jail, whatever, it's a crazy world we live in now). I'm content NOT having to worry about any children. (I know, not worrying about them means never having any to love. Never knowing that love. I see both sides and I guess this is the easy way for us.)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Every couple has to decide for themselves what is right for them. There is no right or wrong way to make up a family......children or no. There's nothing worse than having children because you feel pressured into it or because one spouse wants them and the other doesn't. I believe in celebrating the differences !!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too- my partner wants one but has a genetic disease and we are poor and I won't have one bc of phobia of drs so we will likely never. But that's okay! We can't adopt, Florida bans us. What a crappy state.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh, absolutely!!! There are pro's and con's to both!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Are you having any weird dreams? I knew I was pregnant (and I knew it was a girl) when I had a dream that I had delivered a litter of pink puppies. I guess it is a common dream - delivering the puppies - I don't know about the pink part.



Funny you should say that, I have been having strange dreams lately!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Are you late?



I am!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't let your kid read this forum LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I am!!!!


Woohoo! Are you usually on time?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> You are more patient than I am!! Are you feeling any different? I think you can get them pretty cheap now...way less than $20...don't know how accurate they are though. What time's your appointment tomorrow? Now I'm anxious for you!!! Does your husband have good blood lines? Is he registered? Is is OFA certified?? LOLOLOL


I am feeling very different in many ways. 

You are too funny! I think he was OFA certified, I got my hubby from a great breeder! LMAO


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> How old are you? I am will be 29 this year and my husband is going to be 30, so we are getting up there, LOL.
> 
> There is always plenty of time....


Pluuuuease!!!!!!! I was 37 before I went into this marriage with four ready made kids. It was a shock on the batchelor system. If you are going to have them get it out of the way early I was or youwill be 50 and they are still around. ROFL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Are you late?


I am always late that doesn't mean anything!!!!!!!!!!! ROFLMBO


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Goodluck Michelle!! I vote both very strongly.Sometimes the fur kids listen better but sometimes not.They are all always into something


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I have both, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I have to say that I was never one of those girls that dreamed of having kids, but I was never against it either. When the time felt right, it just happened. Banner listens better than my two and four year old some days, but it's a happy chaos here. It's all in what you make of it and anything worth having is worth the work. I love that they are all growing up together.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Me too- my partner wants one but has a genetic disease and we are poor and I won't have one bc of phobia of drs so we will likely never. But that's okay! We can't adopt, Florida bans us. What a crappy state.


 
I bet you are alot stronger than you give yourself credit for .....I don't know of any mom to be that isn't nervous about delivering.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I am!!!!


How exciting, Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Absolutely. No way will I EVER be ripping a human being outta my body... LOL...


Just reading that makes me cringe when you write that. Hopefully one day Florida will change that stupid law about same sex adoptions not being allowed. Every child should be able to grow up in a loving home no matter what the sexes. Hopefully one day you will be able to adopt if you want. 

B&B I will keep the fingers and paws crossed that you are pregnant. 

I was never able to have kids between me and my hubby we have about 1% of ever being able to have kids. So we will love our animals. We looked into adoption years ago but it didnt work out and didnt want to go through that pain again. So I am now the crazy Aunt to all of our friends kids.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I got both kids and dogs, wouldn't have it any other way. Have 2 girls 20 and 15 and very soon another 15 year old nephew in my custody, along with 4 dogs and a grand baby on the way...one big happy family


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just found this thread today! Keeping fingers crossed for you Michelle!


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

I have two sons and three grand babies which I love heart and soul. When my oldest was little he hated to have his hair washed, so when he endured this with little or no fuss my husband and I would make a big fuss over him and give him some little special treat. I would alway tell him when he got dried off and I got his hair combed that his hair smelled so good and to run let Daddy smell too.... Off he would run, and I would hear my husband telling him that he sure smelled pretty. Out of the three grand children one is the same way about having her hair washed. So my son has picked up doing the same thing that I had done with him. Last Saturday night when I bathed Dixie and Lacy, when I had them dry, Dixie was sitting there waiting for her little bit of smell good powder on her belly, which is something I started with her when she was 8 weeks old... Lacy was watching and when I ask if she wanted some too she took a step toward me so she got some smell good too. When Mommy tells them "all done!! go let daddy see how pretty you smell" they are out the door at a full run to Daddy who made a big fuss over them and then it was cookie time. 
So to answer this question with a question.... Whats the difference?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hehe dogs don't talk back!


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Speak for your own.... my girls are very vocal..... and LOUD!!!!!LOLOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have dogs & kids and believe it or not it is much better now that they are teenagers than when they were little. I was soo stressed out when they were toddlers 17 mths apart.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

GOOD LUCK MICHELLE!!!!! 

I have both, toddlers and teens and a dog. Wouldnt have it any other way, if I could help it. Toddler was Invetro and it worked for us the first time. He's my husband's first and my tubes were already tied, so IVF was the way to go for us. His mom funded it, thank goodness. I have to say that for me, kids are more fun when they're young, with my teens I'm worrying ALL THE TIME. Plus my teens are very smart-mouthed which sends me through the roof!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, I had the kids before the dogs, so there's really no choice here! Hubby likes dogs, but is not a real dog lover, so it was a challenge convincing him to go the dog route. We've only had dogs about 2 1/2 years. I didn't have to worry about toddlers and dogs, thankfully. I think it would've been quite hard to have dogs back then, especially since we lived in a condo. And I had three boys in three years!! People used to tell me it would get easier. They were wrong. Very wrong... I really love my boys, but I find parenting them at these ages (9.66, 11, 12.5) much more mentally exhausting than when they were little ones who were just so cute with their super smarts. Now they can just be super smart asses!! 

And since I have seen the other thread, I can say 

*"Congratulations*,_*Michelle*__*"!!*_ 

I assume your due date is at the end of July sometime, because I found out I was pregnant with my second son on November 17th (my first son was exactly 6 months old to the day!) and his due date was July 27th. I'm sure the question has been asked in the other thread, so I think I'll go check it out!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Whill381 said:


> Frist of all, good luck Michelle!!
> 
> Now, I have to say, I'm with Lovestofly on this one. Hubby and I got married in 1997. Always thought I'd have 2 kids by the time I was 30 and then I'd be "done."
> 
> ...


You guys sound like my husband and I. I LOVE kids...I really connect with children - it has been something that has just come naturally to me and has helped me immensely in my professional life. BUT...I have not yet had that urge to have one of my own. I've been happily married for 12 years and we have a great life. I would seriously consider adopting one day or even fostering. My sister says I turn everything into a "cause", but I just can't help but feel like there are enough people in the world now...and some who have no one to love them. Husband feels the same. So for now...a houseful of dogs! :wavey:


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

when i get older i want both some skin kids and fur kids


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I wasn't able to have kids - but i must admit that i was not that bothered really - i could not imagine living my life without a dog in it though.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> So for now...a houseful of dogs! :wavey:


And when she says "a houseful of dogs" she really means it!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> And when she says "a houseful of dogs" she really means it!!!


The best compliment I received was when a realtor viewing our house said she couldn't tell we had ANY dogs! Now if she had seen the inside of my CAR....


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

love them both!!! =) couldn't imagine my life without either of them!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have kids and dogs.....always have (it seems like). Cats too!

But the kids are grown and gone now...so we have a houseful of furkids.

I never, ever wanted kids. Hated them. Wouldn't babysit....UGH. I ended up the "Mom" of the neighborhood. Every kid on the block ended up at my house for dinner at least two nights a week! :lol:

I loved MY kids....had a blast while they were growing up. The teens and 20's were scary tho. I wasn't ever sure they'd survive those years. But, they did.......and all's great now!!

Still......at my age.....I'll stick to furkids, and grandkids. MUCH easier on the nerves.

Congratulations Michelle!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Kids, dogs, I love em all! My 3 kids are twenty months apart, so I was very busy for a while..and then all the sports events, dance classes, horses, their social lives...I never knew how many kids would end up here for dinner (a pool and a finished basement made this place a hangout). For a while I felt like all I did was chauffer kids from one place to the other, run from one soccer game to the next and hope I didn't miss a moment of success while I was at a different field. My twins graduated in June so now all the kids are in college. It's so much quieter. The twins are commuting this year, but most of their friends have gone away, so we don't have the housefull we used to have. I'm sure my dogs are missing all the snacks the kids would toss at them! I feel very blessed, I've never had any trouble with them, no drinking, drugs, the boyfriends and girlfriends all hung here so I knew them well and liked them all. One of my kids told their aunt that they would never do some of the things they've seen kids at their school doing because their parents (Ron and I) would be so angry! I'm glad they thought that. The truth is, I don't have a clue what I would have done if they had chosen to get into trouble...neither Ron nor I are very strict so I was surprised they thought we had a master plan. They've all been careful, good drivers, but I still worry, especially in the winter when the roads get slick. Ski season is starting and I know I should be mourning that there will be no ski team parties here this year, no standing at the bottom of a ski hill freezing to death, but I think I'm just going to enjoy my first year off, cuddle with my dogs and stay warm!

Congratulations Michelle! People always told me to enjoy it because it goes too fast..I didn't believe it, but everybody was right, it does go too fast.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

I love my dogs and my kids (especially now they're grown up and left home). LOL


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh god, no! No human kids for me - I'll stick with the four-legged, furry kind. 

I've never wanted kids. I don't have the patience for it and would be a horrible mother. I have infinite patience with animals, but for some reason, kids really rattle my nerves. Luckily, I figured that out at a very early age!


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Both! Children are our immortality, we pass dpwn our incredible nelting pots of genes to the next ETc. generations. And no-one knows what sort of parents we make until we jump into it, boots & all. Never thought I wouldn't have kids, 2 easy pregnancies, 2 easy deliveries. 2nd one was assisted reproduction.

cheers,


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't want to pass my genes down.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Like a couple of other posters on this thread... hubby & I were not able to have children. We tried. And tried. So we kept having Goldens.  We have three of the rescued variety. And they will never smash the car or come home pregnant or on drugs. LOLOLOL

We considered IVF (ICSI) and also adoption. I decided that I would not allow science experiments on my body!Those chemicals they inject can cause cancer down the road. Not for me. Then when we started looking at adoption... in my gut... I knew it wasn't "right" for my hubby... even though he would have agreed with anything I wanted. So we decided to follow the plan of the Greater Universe ... and we are both very happy with our fur-only family. I have so much more to offer to my students! And children of friends! And I even have a GREAT nephew now. 

Lisa W


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

both for me mind you i only have one child and cant have anymore so i make up for that with 3 dogs and 4 cats and working with foster cats of which i have two at the present moment mind you my daughter is now 20 so having another one now no way  love her to bits but starting again i dont think so


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I loved MY kids....had a blast while they were growing up. The teens and 20's were scary tho. I wasn't ever sure they'd survive those years. But, they did.......and all's great now!!
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------

